# IMRC



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Following paragraphs in the December 1946 issue of 'Wireless World' :-

I.M.R.C. operators during the first round
voyage of the Queen Elizabeth to New
York and back to Southampton totalled
131,600 words, excluding the " copy "
for the daily newspaper Ocean Times.
In addition, 607 radio-telephone calls
were handled to and from subscribers
in four continents and 32 separate
broadcasts were transmitted to various
broadcasting systems.

I.M.R.C.- 
Dedicated to the Company's
Radio Officers " who sacrificed
their lives in the Battle for Freedom,"
the 44 -page " War Story " of the
International Marine Radio Company
gives a graphic description of its work
in equipping and manning the country's
merchant ships.


----------

